# KDS Detailing stunning Ford Mustang repaint / G techniq gold detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

So from this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255991

Your wish is my command

Here is the full write up of the car you wanted the most, yer thanks for choosing the only car on the thread above that I had not sorted the photos .

So sorry for the delay but got there in the end.

This customer booked in with me after attending a KDS Meet (Christmas meet)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198181

he also has another car that we detailed for the classic car show in 2011



















I think he likes his fords , the Zephyr has been in the same family its entire life too.

So here are the usual before pictures










































































































































































































































































































You get the idea of condition from the before pictures , the colour was very tricky to high light the defects for correction .

Here are a few of some cleaning stages































































































































For a change we decide to get out the gloss meter on this car as it was a tricky colour to see defects and show how the gloss has improved.

Readings before



















And the readings after full correction



















The car was also in for a repair and repaint to front bumper after an accident with high curb

Bumper removed










The paint side of things at KDS has been going on for a while , it's the back log with regards to actually posting car we have done that's not brought it to the publics eye yet.

But soon will in a big way





































Back to the car in question and the front bumper repair.

Crack In bumper were curb won the fight.

















































































And after repair and repaint














































So bumper was refitted and then the start of the correction stage

Light wet sand of fresh paint once settled



















Some correction shots













































































































For guys that have been on my training courses then this will make sense to whats going on here














































Here are the engine bay pics





































And finished





































Lastly was the coatings for all surfaces

G techniq was the choice of the day to complement such a stunning car



























































































End of the process pics just the after to come

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

So the last part and straight to the results of all that hard work.

Tried my best to keep the amount of pictures as low as possible but I may of failed again guys sorry!


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































So that's the end of another instalment form KDS

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish and work on a top car!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Love it, that really is a stunning car, and the attention to detail and finish is fantastic.
Simon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing as always Kelly :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

That's glossy! Cracking job and amazing car! :argie:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

top work !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

World class work there Kelly from yourself, very nice thread from yourself and great pictures, Many thanks for taking the time to post up :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just amazing. Those finished pictures are something else. And what a car!!!

Question, are the stripes decals or painted and cleared? I can get the decals on mine glossy but not even close to that


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Fantastic job Kelly. Has the Enzo been painted now then?

Will


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Just amazing. Those finished pictures are something else. And what a car!!!
> 
> Question, are the stripes decals or painted and cleared? I can get the decals on mine glossy but not even close to that


The stripes are painted on and clear over the body colour and black stripes to seal all in then wet sand down to flatten the join line between black and body colour for smooth seamless join :thumb:

gives the best possible finish that way

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

zimzimmer said:


> Fantastic job Kelly. Has the Enzo been painted now then?
> 
> Will


Will

it indeed has :thumb:

Taken complete HD video and photo document history off every stage and i do mean every stage.

Its going to be alot of Hd vids to process through and once done will show the entire strip down / repair / repaint / refit / and then ulitmate detail process.

Te only problem is that i am around 16 months behind with IT for my website , photos , videos etc .

I have got 2 new guys on the case to help move all the new things at KDS including new website with free members area that will get FIRST viewings of all the new details and cars , once in front it shoudl be almost live updates a day or 2 after the happening s at kds .

we have over 30 new MUST implement / finish items to do regarding KDS as a company , but its getting there and thats all that matters :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The stripes are painted on and clear over the body colour and black stripes to seal all in then wet sand down to flatten the join line between black and body colour for smooth seamless join :thumb:
> 
> gives the best possible finish that way
> 
> ...


Just went back through and noticed the wet sanding which kind of answered my question for me. Silly impatient me lol

Top work again :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

love it


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Fantastic finish, love reading your threads. 

On a side note it needs a new Nurburgring sticker as one of the the 'r's isnt in line with the rest of the writing.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

that is a whole heap of gloss you got on there Mr Kelly :thumb: still your favourite car? 

hope the Enzo is coming along nice


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning world lovely car aswell


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cracking work Kelly, that car looks like it eats others for breakfast, a real mean looking machine..

Kev


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

That Mustang is just stunning,

The finish is superb.

The wife would kill for a Mustang like that.

Fantastic work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, just awesome :thumb:

p.s. "he's only gone and blown the bloody doors off the Enzo!!" must have started it with the doors shut. lol


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

That's just epic:doublesho thanks for sharing


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Stunning work there.:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Exceptional Kelly as expected


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Insanely stunning Kelly, and my word, What a car, real mean looking!!


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Amazing. Top work. And a beautiful ride


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting,really top work!!.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Totally stunning...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

****ing nice work on the beast :thumb:


----------



## BrakeBinder (Mar 8, 2012)

Both cars are stunning mate love the Zephyr 6 :thumb:


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Kelly,

Any reason why you didn't mention the products you used (except the Gtechniq at the end)? As a beginner I always found it interesting what shampoos, polishes, brushes, towels, etc, you used.

Great finish BTW. Excellent work on the front bumper repair. :thumb:


----------



## Perfetta (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice job


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish and work on a top car!


Thanks



Wax Attack said:


> Love it, that really is a stunning car, and the attention to detail and finish is fantastic.
> Simon


Thanks simon , i had to products turn up today at my unit from your shop , they are for one of my training customers .

He bought a Flex after using mine on training day :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> amazing as always Kelly :thumb:


Thanks Kev ,

hopefuly see you in a couple of months for magic on your car :thumb:



alteclio said:


> That's glossy! Cracking job and amazing car! :argie:





andye said:


> Stunning work :thumb:





liam99 said:


> Great work.





Keza said:


> top work !





Trip tdi said:


> World class work there Kelly from yourself, very nice thread from yourself and great pictures, Many thanks for taking the time to post up :thumb:


Thnaks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

[


DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job :thumb:





Black Magic Detail said:


> love it





Paddy_R said:


> Fantastic finish, love reading your threads.
> 
> On a side note it needs a new Nurburgring sticker as one of the the 'r's isnt in line with the rest of the writing.


Thanks Guys

yep noticed the sticker , and why we take photos of everything good and bad it then covers all angles

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Love it :thumb:





gtechrob said:


> that is a whole heap of gloss you got on there Mr Kelly :thumb: still your favourite car?
> 
> hope the Enzo is coming along nice





gb270 said:


> Stunning world lovely car aswell





spursfan said:


> Cracking work Kelly, that car looks like it eats others for breakfast, a real mean looking machine..
> 
> Kev





Old-scool- m3 said:


> That Mustang is just stunning,
> 
> The finish is superb.
> 
> ...





tonyy said:


> Fantastic work


Thanks guys . i do read and take on board what everyone says and writes as i care about it :thumb:

@ Rob yes i absolutely love this car even more so if the onwer told you how much he bought it for , its cheap as chips , but to me sounds and looks stunning.

its been a while since a car like this grabbed so much attention , the amount of people that said how stunning that car is .

you could buy 4-5 of these compared to a second hand lambo or ferrari .

bargan for me

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Roy said:


> Wow, just awesome :thumb:
> 
> p.s. "he's only gone and blown the bloody doors off the Enzo!!" must have started it with the doors shut. lol


Roy :lol:

its blown to pieces at present and the task of putting it all back together is going to be fun :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shaunfr (Mar 12, 2008)

What a stunning transformation. But all that power on what look like standard brakes?? bet that stops badly!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumb: possibly the most amazing reflections I've seen yet!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

amazing Kelly, even the repair on the bumper has been very well done. Its not often you see a lovely car like that being worked on! thanks for taking the time out to share this write up, im sure many many members appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Simply stunning



Brian


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work, just amazing :argie:.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

my vocabulary isnt broad enough to do your posts justice. perfect job as always.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work as ever!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

The Best!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice mate!! Gotta love a classic!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work. Stunning, beast of a car. A real life modern Eleanor :thumb:


----------

